# Mac OS Mojave Update - Yay/Nay



## Bill Ballard (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello all,

I know there are some issues with Mojave and LR, (and likely other Adobe products), such as LR crashing when switching between Light/Dark modes. 

The question I want to ask the Mac users out there, is this: is there any compelling reason to upgrade to Mojave?


----------



## five.photos (Nov 10, 2018)

Mojave's most compelling feature is the dark mode, so if you're into that, then you should probably upgrade. I didn't think I was but since I upgraded, I run my system in dark mode and I like it a lot. The rest are mostly under the hood improvements. In general, I'd say it's always a good idea to run the latest version of an operating system. 

In terms of Adobe I haven't had any problems running their software on Mojave.


----------



## Bill Ballard (Nov 11, 2018)

five.photos said:


> Mojave's most compelling feature is the dark mode, so if you're into that, then you should probably upgrade. I didn't think I was but since I upgraded, I run my system in dark mode and I like it a lot. The rest are mostly under the hood improvements. In general, I'd say it's always a good idea to run the latest version of an operating system.
> 
> In terms of Adobe I haven't had any problems running their software on Mojave.



Thanks - and I agree it's a good idea to keep any OS current; that's a good point and something I hadn't really considered. I was looking at it more from a benefit to aggravation ratio.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 12, 2018)

Another vote for Dark Mode on a laptop is the reduced battery consumption.


----------



## pknoot (Nov 12, 2018)

Works fine for me on MacBook Pro.


----------



## Bill Ballard (Nov 13, 2018)

clee01l said:


> Another vote for Dark Mode on a laptop is the reduced battery consumption.



Ah...I had not considered that!


----------



## Bill Ballard (Nov 13, 2018)

pknoot said:


> Works fine for me on MacBook Pro.



Thanks!


----------

